# Epoxy removal



## Anonymous (Feb 4, 2009)

I was working on an old RS6000 motherboard trying to remove the heatsink off the processor (it was epoxied to the top of the processor. I tried carefully prying it off and achieved nothing more that chipping off little pieces. I then took my heat gun to it... achieved nothing more than burning a nice grill pattern onto the tips of 4 of my fingers (SAFTY First... I will listen now... ouch hurts to type still)..... Then I had a thought as I sipped my coke... dumped the rest of it in a coffee cup, put the processor into it and 5 minutes later it came right off!


----------



## Oz (Feb 4, 2009)

I have used it to dissolve the rust between a nut and bolt as well. Great stuff we choose to drink! I believe it is phosphoric acid that is the active ingredient in it that dissolves the rust.


----------

